# suspension upgrade



## rochester (Dec 14, 2000)

i have a 98 silverado long bed. 350 motor. 7.5 ft western plow. front end squats a bit and bounces a lot . looking to beef up the front end . also i dont want the front taller than the back so thats gotta be raised if the front is. ill be doing about 25 driveways this winter. im looking for low cost options here.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

*front end*

it all depends on what kind of suspension youhave. I have a 95 K2500 , and although I don't have a plow for it yet, I'm sure when I get on that the front end will sag a bit. I have been told that if you have torsion bars on up front you can turn them up and down as needed. But make sure you keep track of how far either way you go so that when you're done for the season you can return it back to stock. I have a 83 c3500 with a 8' plow and the front end sagged BAD. So I took it to a suspension shop to have heavy duty springs put on. The springs were $200. BUT after they took the old springs out each side had one "rung" broke AND the whole front end needed to be rebuilt. so $800 later I have a 2wd dump that sits as high as a 4wd and doesn't sag more than a 1/2 of and inch with the plow on. I doubt that you'll have to go that route but I'd check about the torsion bars first.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I would try for the torsion bar but you can also use the timbren rubber springs.I have them on my K25 HD and they work great place they give a good ride becuse of the rubber .Look them up at www.timben.com torsion would be the chepper way to go the timbrns might run for the front about $140


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

I was thinking of getting 3/4-ton torsion bars for my truck ('96 K1500), but I think a set of Timbrens or Muscle LSE's from NAPA would be a better choice. They don't increase the ride height of the front, and they're not supposed to make the ride suffer either.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

Cat i think that u mean www.timbren.com

Adam


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

have a 2000 1500 short box and put timbren load busters in the front. it really helped the front end out. it doesnt squat nearly as much as it did before.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have timbrens on the front of my 98 K-3500 and the front and rear of a 99 ranger
Another vote from me.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I hate timbrens! But that is just me. I have had problems with them both of the times I tried them. For a work truck I would rather just upgrade the suspension. Heavier springs (torsion bars are springs) is the way ro go as far as I am concerned for a plow truck.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I dont see what kind of issues one could have with the timbrens. Mine took a 1/2 hr to install, and I have been very pleased.
Dino


----------



## cthom (Aug 30, 2001)

*Air Shocks*

Can you just ad air shocks, would that help?


----------

